# Celebrities that you can't stand.



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve Harvey. He annoys the hell out of me as the host of Family Feud.

Cedric the Entertainer as the host of Who Wants to Be a Millionaire is pretty damn weird too.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Mel Gibson, Chris Brown, Wendy Williams, (2nd for) Rosie "O'Donnell, Donald Trump, Donald Trump's hair, Tom Cruise, Kirstie Alley, Kirstie Alley, (did I neglect to mention) Kirstie Alley?, Jenna Elfman, Victoria Jackson, Russell Crowe, Any musician with a dumb reality show, any Celebrity right-wing gun nuts that haven't shot themselves to death yet, Kirk Douglas, Rhianna, Michael Bolton, (another mention for) Bieber and any Bieber spawns, John Mayer.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Several of the above who I won't repeat but out of the Kardashians most notably Kim and Kris, Gwyneth Paltrow, Paris Hilton when she was "relevant," Woody Allen, John Travolta, Selena Gomez, Ryan Lochte... Thhere are more but that's all I got right now.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

zooey deschanel


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

Chris Brown (big surprise), Pitbull and Mel Gibson. I don't have anything in particular against Kit Harington, but his range of facial expressions is terribly narrow.


----------



## madcapshambleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> But, you're so awesome..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, thanks Simon 
Did I make it to boot camp??


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

There are no celebrities that I care enough about to dislike that much.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> zooey deschanel


Nooo!

You must watch the movie _Flakes_ before hating her. 


She is also stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Zooey is the most adorable celebrity there is....


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lol @TreasureTower, what is your beef with Kirstie Alley? l was never crazy about her myself.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> lol @TreasureTower, what is your beef with Kirstie Alley? l was never crazy about her myself.


Of all the celebs mentioned in my post and in this thread, you question Kirstie Alley? Well, other than being extremely annoying, obnoxious, and a celebrity spokeperson for one the most skeevy cults in the world . . . - not to mention the way she turned on her best friend, Lea Remini (who defected for ethical reasons) . . . um . . . what was the question again?

:tongue:


----------



## xanthi (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> WHO the f8ck doesn't like Steve Martin? Emerald Legend. WHY doesn't he like him?


Here to ask the same question. I always wanted Steve Martin to be my Dad(?)

Did you see him in something you hated, or something? IDGI!


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

OMG this thing is soo creepy:
































artemed said:


> Here to ask the same question. I always wanted Steve Martin to be my Dad(?)
> 
> Did you see him in something you hated, or something? IDGI!


I've never found his face appealing, never found his jokes/ gestures funny, and the movies he's in never intrigued me in any way.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow! The amount of celebs listed above that... aren't really on my radar. 

Indifferent:

John C. Riley, Will Farrell, Steve Martin, Bill Murray, Penelope Cruz, Rosie O'Donnel, Bill Maher, Cher, Janeane Garafalo, Matt Damon, Sean Penn, Alec Baldwin, Miley Cyrus, Robin Thicke, Nicki Minaj, Taylor Swift, Taylor Lautner, Kardashians (I've never actually seen them on tv), Backstreet Boys, This Is The End (no idea), Valerie Bertinelli (never heard of her), Allstate commercials, The Unit, Zooey Deschanel, Elizabeth Shue, The View, Jeff Bridges, Sean Penn, Hangover Movies, Will Farrell (SP?), Steve Harvey, Cedric, Mel Gibson, Chris Brown, Wendy Williams, Kirstie Alley, Jenna Elfman, Victoria Jackson, Russell Crowe, Any musician with a dumb reality show, any Celebrity right-wing gun nuts that haven't shot themselves to death yet, Kirk Douglas, Rhianna, Michael Bolton, John Mayer, Gwyneth Paltrow, Paris Hilton, John Travolta, Selena Gomez, Ryan Lochte, Pitbull, 

Like:

Julia Roberts, Johnny Depp, John Malkovich, Quentin Tarantino, there's more but blah blah blah...

Dislike:

NICHOLAS CAGE (his face annoys me), Justin Bieber, Sarah Palin, Simon Cowell, Fox News, Anybody on a reality show, David Spade, Donald Trump, Donald Trump's hair, Tom Cruise, Woody Allen, Chris Brown, Jennifer Lopez, Ben Afflek,


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

*celebrities l can stand that people sometimes yell at me for not hating*

Oprah

Conan O Brien

Carson Kressley

Sarah Palin

Dennis Miller

Sarah Ferguson: Duchess of York


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i don't really care for celebrities enough to hate any of them haha but i'm definitely not a fan of jennifer lawrence


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

Anthony Bourdain, don't know him, but he gives off a prickly vibe. I also left out Joyless Behar, what an awful mess of a human being.


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

Robin Thicke for obvious reasons, and the weird, obsessive club of young people who worship everything Jennifer Lawrence says is starting to ruin how much I like her acting. Also she says some pretty dumb stuff.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Indefatigably said:


> Robin Thicke for obvious reasons, and the weird, obsessive club of young people who worship everything Jennifer Lawrence says is starting to ruin how much I like her acting. Also she says some pretty dumb stuff.


Everyone says really dumb stuff at her age.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> NICHOLAS CAGE (his face annoys me)


Outrageous, I like Nicholas Cage so much I have a chrome extension that makes every picture on every page a picture of him.

I can safely say that seeing his face everywhere has made me a happier, better person.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Oprah
> 
> Conan O Brien
> 
> ...


Why Dennis Miller?



TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Outrageous, I like Nicholas Cage so much I have a chrome extension that makes every picture on every page a picture of him.
> 
> I can safely say that seeing his face everywhere has made me a happier, better person.
> 
> View attachment 84171


Despite all his rage, he is still just Nicolas Cage. :laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

hailfire said:


> Several of the above who I won't repeat but out of the Kardashians most notably Kim and Kris, Gwyneth Paltrow, Paris Hilton when she was "relevant," Woody Allen, John Travolta, Selena Gomez, Ryan Lochte... Thhere are more but that's all I got right now.


Woody Allen, _daaamn_ good choice for hate-able. Hes a whiney self-indulgent little maggot who thinks his neuroses make him interesting. He was like a "bipolar" 15 yr old cutter, but he had screen time instead of just an instagram account to air pathetic drivelings - unfuckingfortunately.

Hipster glasses. We have him to thank. 

For the longest time I couldn't see a picture or video with his face in it, without wanting to smash it.



dvnj22 said:


> zooey deschanel


This is a good one too. Stupid and annoying personality, and marketed as the more quirky off-beat brand of female though the only thing different is brown hair and shitty looking bangs. 

Then theres her twin, the popstar. Or am I mixing them up. I'm never sure. They're both completely vapid and useless, with shitty bangs.



Indefatigably said:


> Robin Thicke for obvious reasons, and the weird, obsessive club of young people who worship everything Jennifer Lawrence says is starting to ruin how much I like her acting. Also she says some pretty dumb stuff.


Robin Thicke.. he's in his late 30s and the human embodiment of a frat party. I don't care how much money hes pulling in from making cheesy music, hes a pathetic loser.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot.

Chris Brown.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Outrageous, I like Nicholas Cage so much I have a chrome extension that makes every picture on every page a picture of him.
> 
> I can safely say that seeing his face everywhere has made me a happier, better person.
> 
> View attachment 84171


I'm sorry, but... he's still Nicolas Cage. :tongue:


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> Everyone says really dumb stuff at her age.


But considering she's a celebrity with a large following she should really start watching what she says.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Indefatigably said:


> But considering she's a celebrity with a large following she should really start watching what she says.


You don't think non-celebrities her age would like to stop saying stupid stuff? If there was an off-switch for saying stupid stuff, We all would have done it.


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> You don't think non-celebrities her age would like to stop saying stupid stuff? If there was an off-switch for saying stupid stuff, We all would have done it.


I never said non-celebrities her age would stop saying stupid stuff because of her, I'm saying that she's a big role model for young people and she should start having a filter, especially now that she's won an Oscar and is part of a blockbuster film series.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Indefatigably said:


> I never said non-celebrities her age would stop saying stupid stuff because of her, I'm saying that she's a big role model for young people and she should start having a filter, especially now that she's won an Oscar and is part of a blockbuster film series.


You've misunderstood my point entirely. I doubt she is anymore likely to manage to build a filter overnight than anyone else her age.


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> You've misunderstood my point entirely. I doubt she is anymore likely to manage to build a filter overnight than anyone else her age.


I don't think she can build a filter overnight either, but she should be watching what she says instead of saying that OCD is "cute" and "quirky" and that "I knew that if I was going to be naked in front of the world, I wanted to look like a woman and not a prepubescent 13 year old boy." I get she's 23, but she's also a role model for a lot of young people who are taking everything she says and making it seem like she's some goddess when some of it is actually kind of awful.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> zooey deschanel


She's exceedingly irritating. Much reminds me of Jennifer Lawrence and her faux dorky, "normal" girl shtick. 

I can't stand the celebrities you see too much of. Who are idolized 'cause of what they look like and are almost always on a magazine; the image of them are basically burnt into your retinas because they are everywhere you look. To me, that's most models, Miley Cyrus, Justin Timberlake, Rihanna, Katy Perry etc.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> She's exceedingly irritating. Much reminds me of Jennifer Lawrence and her faux dorky, "normal" girl shtick.
> 
> I can't stand the celebrities you see too much of. Who are idolized 'cause of what they look like and are almost always on a magazine; the image of them are basically burnt into your retinas because they are everywhere you look. To me, that's most models, Miley Cyrus, Justin Timberlake, Rihanna, Katy Perry etc.


Why?

Not that I'm a fan of them. But I'm indifferent to them. Why do they bother you? 'Can't stand' seems a bit extreme. Nicolas Cage's face bothers me because it creeps me out. Especially when he smiles. His voice irritates me like Seinfeld's voice irritates me. You seems to ha thing against pretty female celebrities for.... what? Being pretty? I'm not getting it.

And they are normal. They're just famous and normal.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> Why?
> 
> Not that I'm a fan of them. But I'm indifferent to them. Why do they bother you? 'Can't stand' seems a bit extreme. Nicolas Cage's face bothers me because it creeps me out. Especially when he smiles. His voice irritates me like Seinfeld's voice irritates me. You seems to ha thing against pretty female celebrities for.... what? Being pretty? I'm not getting it.
> 
> And they are normal. They're just famous and normal.


Well, I was just echoing the thread name. And that's pretty presumptuous that you think I don't like people because of their looks. There's nothing wrong with anyone's looks that I've said there. I don't/wouldn't ever dislike anyone based on their looks.

I just think there is not enough diversity in the media and I'm sick of seeing the same faces all the time in music, movies and magazine covers. There should be more POC in the media but it's constantly the same image replayed over again. Just something that does bother me that I notice and everyone else has said their opinion in this thread so why can't I?

edit: Sorry I don't mean to annoy anyone, I've only just joined this forum! I just wanted to agree with some people..


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

To name a few, and I don't HATE these people but when I see them I usually kind of think they suck. 

Jake Gyllenhaal. 
Miley Cyrus has officially gone over to my shit list. 
Catherine Hiegal.
David Arquette
Jennifer Lopez
Jamie Fox
Michael Rooker
Donald Trump
Dave (or Davie) Franco
Kristen Stewart
Bill Maher
Bill O'Reily
Robert Downy Jr

I think Keanu Reeves the actor sucks, but as a person he's a wonderful soul.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

rejectedreality said:


> To name a few, and I don't HATE these people but when I see them I usually kind of think they suck.
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal.
> Miley Cyrus has officially gone over to my shit list.
> ...


I agree with some of your choices but I am willing to bet that no one is going to accuse you of disliking these people because they are attractive like I was..


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I agree with some of your choices but I am willing to bet that no one is going to accuse you of disliking these people because they are attractive like I was..


Oh yeah, I saw that. Maybe it was a bit of an assumption but perhaps they were genuinely asking? I don't know.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Well, I was just echoing the thread name. And that's pretty presumptuous that you think I don't like people because of their looks. There's nothing wrong with anyone's looks that I've said there. I don't/wouldn't ever dislike anyone based on their looks.
> 
> I just think there is not enough diversity in the media and I'm sick of seeing the same faces all the time in music, movies and magazine covers. There should be more POC in the media but it's constantly the same image replayed over again. Just something that does bother me that I notice and everyone else has said their opinion in this thread so why can't I?
> 
> edit: Sorry I don't mean to annoy anyone, I've only just joined this forum! I just wanted to agree with some people..


Wow you're sensitive. It was a question, not an attack. I was going to discuss it further but fuck that, if you're going to freak out.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

monemi said:


> Wow you're sensitive. It was a question, not an attack. I was going to discuss it further but fuck that, if you're going to freak out.


Not really. I just posted my opinion and you went on a rant about how I don't like them because of their looks and I never said anything like that..


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

People better stop with the Nick cage hate.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> People better stop with the Nick cage hate.














agreed


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Missed again!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Miley:










Bieber:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

gilbert gottfried


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Katy Perry and Bono


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Prince. Ughhh.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Miley Cyrus
2. Justin Bieber
3. Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------

